# Update on my house



## Mandolin (Mar 13, 2019)

I haven’t been on here in a while but here’s an update on my house I’m building. Outside is finished. Living room is finished. Wood heater is installed and being used. Kitchen is finished except for cabinet doors. Countertops were made of albizia sawed in 1955 and pulled up from a warehouse floor in Vicksburg, MS. Bathroom is about 70 percent complete. All the framing and wall lumber was sawed on my HUD-SON mill from SYP logs cut on my place. I’m going to try to post some pictures.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 13, 2019)

That's awesome!


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 13, 2019)

Love the wood paneling! Thanks for the progress report! Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 13, 2019)

Nice. I like that slabbed tabletop....


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 17, 2019)

Mandolin said:


> I haven’t been on here in a while but here’s an update on my house I’m building. Outside is finished. Living room is finished. Wood heater is installed and being used. Kitchen is finished except for cabinet doors. Countertops were made of albizia sawed in 1955 and pulled up from a warehouse floor in Vicksburg, MS. Bathroom is about 70 percent complete. All the framing and wall lumber was sawed on my HUD-SON mill from SYP logs cut on my place. I’m going to try to post some pictures.
> 
> View attachment 162495
> 
> ...




Hello Roger,

Looks great and love that front porch, very comfortable looking.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 17, 2019)

Good to see you back here, looks like the Hudson is still turning out lumber. House looks great, very satisfying to mill logs for a new home. I wish I had been able to mill more for our house but time is always a factor. I was able to mill a few timbers and most of the finish lumber and am still planning on milling the siding. Keep the pictures coming and keep on milling.


----------



## whitewaterjay (Mar 18, 2019)

Thats awesome to see someone go from milling the log to building their own home with some of it! Looks great! Makes me want to buy a mill bad...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 3, 2019)

Good for you, wish I was younger or lived closer to some of you builders so I could watch. I love watching things being built. Now I'm in the maintenance, holding on phase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 3, 2019)

Looks great. Keep us posted


----------

